# My 86 R31 Skyline Gx



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

Now dont laugh your ass off!!! but this is my car no mods yet as you can see but soon its gonna be real nice


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that the RB20?


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is that the RB20?[/QUOTE
> Engine model RB30E


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice! btw - welcome to the forums.....be sure to update us with the "moded" pictures.


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

No probs in the next few weeks new s3 hotplate style tail lights going on and new rims maybe 16" or 17" depends on what will fit :thumbup:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It looks like it's in great condition:thumbup: which should make adding mods easier.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I gotta agree with the other is real clean for a 86..If its a Skyline, who cares what year


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmmm, looks almost brand new, who would think it's almost as old as me.


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Hmmmm, looks almost brand new, who would think it's almost as old as me.


Thanks for looking :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it a lot
(and im not really a fan of skylines)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

RB30? ive never heard of that


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

I was sure it was a RB20 as well but i had a look in my drivers manual under engine data its there in black and white RB30E its got me stumped will look into it :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pretty snazzy :thumbup: you damn aussies! you get all the good cars!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

stock_aussie_R31 said:


> I was sure it was a RB20 as well but i had a look in my drivers manual under engine data its there in black and white RB30E its got me stumped will look into it :thumbup:


single over head cam i believe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> single over head cam i believe


Well, I'm sure anyone here can tell by the RB30E code that it's a 3.0L RB-series (Inline 6), SOHC, multi-point EFI, N/A.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

uh, yea sure..


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

slap a DE head and a turbo on that biatch! Clean car by the way!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> uh, yea sure..


hehe

RB = all RBs are Inline 6, Aluminum block (I assume), closed deck (I also assume)
30 = 3.0L
lack of 'D' = SOHC
E = Multi-point EFI
lack of 'T' or 'K' = N/A

S= carburated
i = single point fuel injection
E = Electronic Fuel injection
D = DOHC
V = VVL
T = Turbo
K = Supercharged


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

I will go with that! Smart cookie :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so...whats an RB20?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hehe
> 
> RB = all RBs are Inline 6, Aluminum block (I assume), closed deck (I also assume)
> 30 = 3.0L
> ...


i knew all that except for the EFI one and K -what came supercharged stock?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^ The V6 Xterra is supercharged straight from the factory.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

note: as well as frontier


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

As of tomorrow she will be a little less stock with new 16" rims going on and in the next few weeks the S3 hotplate style taillights and rear spoiler gonna look sweet! cant wait :thumbup: will post new pics when they are on


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Ok got some rims*

ok got some rims they are not new i got them second hand for $275.00 au so this give me extra cash for other things for the car
sorry about the pics had to use my mobile phone for the pics
























i think it makes it look alot better what do you guys think??? :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lookin pretty snazzy there. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

makes it look a lot better


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so is anyone else thinking what i am? that that car looks rather "valvoesque?"


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

What do you guys think about these few things im putting on?








series3 tail lights








series 3 spoiler








Gts1 grille if i can get 1 very rare ones ive seen about $220.00 bucks so its a maybe







on anything but a nissan


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the tails and spoiler should really dress up the rear
i say go for it :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think they will take away from the valvo look it kinda has right now :thumbup: those tails will give it the skyline look :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kinda looks more like an Audi, I think.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Kinda looks more like an Audi, I think.


ah yes! an early audi.....good eye. the 2 dont fall far from the tree though..........but allmost every car around that time looks like that so i guess its hard to pick which one :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, the tails will be nice. Give it more of a skyline look.


----------

